# Giant Haitian Centipede



## ArachnoCrazy (Sep 14, 2005)

Could someone plz tell me how big a haitian giant gets.


----------



## danread (Sep 15, 2005)

The majority probably reach around 10", and there are a few that might get an inch or so larger than that.

Cheers,


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 15, 2005)

ArachnoCrazy said:
			
		

> Could someone plz tell me how big a haitian giant gets.


Keep in mind the centipede measurement arachnoboard conversion formula: stated length - 2 or 3 inches = measurable length


----------

